# Doppler use on Pregnant does



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a Doppler on a pregnant doe? I am a Doula (for people, but will soon be for my goats...haha!) and have access to one, but was wondering on their accuracy with goats. 
Any other suggestions on gadets that would be good to have on hand during kidding or during their pregnacy?
Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Would that be used for fetal heartbeat? I would see no reason why it wouldn't work on a doe....if you can deal with the rumen noises....you should be able to hear heartbeats clearly in the late 2nd month or the beginning of the third...maybe sooner :shrug: 

That is so neat that you are in the profession you are in....delivering "kids" is just as stressful :hair:


BTW....Welcome!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

yes, it is to detect fetal heart rate. I am just trying to brainstrorm and figure out if there is any equipment that I can use for both situations. 
Urine test strips, dopplers, and gosh I wish I could get my hands on an ultrasound machine. 
Thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i dont think urine test strips will work, we have totally different hormones than goats.... -would a mare test strip work? I know they sell horse preg. tests (why not goats? i dont know, but i wish they had some! lol)


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

The equine kits are milk tests for impending foaling. They measure calcium levels in the milk. I wanted to try the kit I had on the goats...but the chemicals expire very quickly and my kit was a few months too old to work. Those kits aren't cheap! So...onward I go, clueless.

ETA: Now I kinda think I want to follow one of my known preggers does around with a human pee stick, just to see if it'll work! hmm...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

it wont lol. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just wanted to say welcome! :wave:

I think it would work --- I am no expert though :shrug:


----------

